# Help! 10 week old Vizsla showing aggressive biting and growling



## KMonty (May 5, 2021)

my 10wk old vizsla is amazing the majority of the time until about 6-7:30pm. he starts with the mouthing but then it seems to escalate very quickly to the point where he will not let go and then start to growl. the growling makes me nervous as I have 2 small kids. we try to redirect him with chew toys and play or take him outside to run. taking him outside seems to make it even worse as he starts to jump and growl and bite. I cant imagine he is over tired as he still sleeps so much during the day in and out of his crate . we exercise him and play during the day. he is eating 3x a day, going for car rides to and from school. he hits this witching hour and he turns into a completely different dog that makes me very unsure of him with my kids.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

KMonty said:


> my 10wk old vizsla is amazing the majority of the time until about 6-7:30pm. he starts with the mouthing but then it seems to escalate very quickly to the point where he will not let go and then start to growl. the growling makes me nervous as I have 2 small kids. we try to redirect him with chew toys and play or take him outside to run. taking him outside seems to make it even worse as he starts to jump and growl and bite. I cant imagine he is over tired as he still sleeps so much during the day in and out of his crate . we exercise him and play during the day. he is eating 3x a day, going for car rides to and from school. he hits this witching hour and he turns into a completely different dog that makes me very unsure of him with my kids.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Well I messed that up!

Your pup sounds normal. 
V's are known for this. We call it winding up to wind down.
Try to redirect/ hold him. Usually 10 minutes or so and then ours would crash.

You will have your handful until about 6 months of age when it starts to get better.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

You can read for hours on this forum about it.


----------



## rchik43 (Apr 12, 2020)

KMonty said:


> my 10wk old vizsla is amazing the majority of the time until about 6-7:30pm. he starts with the mouthing but then it seems to escalate very quickly to the point where he will not let go and then start to growl. the growling makes me nervous as I have 2 small kids. we try to redirect him with chew toys and play or take him outside to run. taking him outside seems to make it even worse as he starts to jump and growl and bite. I cant imagine he is over tired as he still sleeps so much during the day in and out of his crate . we exercise him and play during the day. he is eating 3x a day, going for car rides to and from school. he hits this witching hour and he turns into a completely different dog that makes me very unsure of him with my kids.


Crate him. Try to do it before he escalates...if there is around a specific time of day he does this, do it slightly before that time. Mine was exactly like this it took 6 months + before he started to somewhat calm down. also...cover the crate so that its dark, it usually calms them down.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Are you sure he gets enough sleep? They rarely get 20+ hours if you really keep count. Other than that: yes, crate him. The crate will be your helping hand in calming these dogs down until they’re about 1 y/o.


----------

